# Well Water?



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok so I moved hoem to help my ol' man with his business since he is having surgery and the well water at my parents place is messin my tank all up.
Params are
PH: 6.8
Ammo: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 30ppm
79.8 Degrees Farenheit

The Water has a constant milky cloudy consistency, I changed 50% of my water today and its right back. This has me stumped, Any suggestions?? also what do you guys add to your well water?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

That's actually a pretty decent PH level for well water, do you have a GH and KH test kit? I went from city water to well water and it messed with my water quality and live plants for a couple weeks, but once everything got settled, I didn't have any problems.


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't have a hardness test kit. but when my parents bought the house my dad had a full work up on the water. Plumber being a plumber i guess, and if I remember properly the hardness was pretty average. I don't remember the exact numbers but it was just south of being smack in the middle of the scale. It doesn't seem to be bothering my RBP's but its driving me up the wall.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

How long since the tank was moved?


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

Saturday night I had it completely reset. It was crystal clear all day Sunday, monday i noticed it starting to get cloudy and since Monday night/Tuesday morning it has been this milky cloudy mess.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Normally I'd say it was a mini-cycle set off by the move, but it looks like your ammonia and nitrite levels are in check


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

I mean a mini cycle wouldn't surprise me, but I kept my media in the same cooler my fish were in. Granted it was for 4 days but I had an air pump set up and running to oxengenate and circulate the water. And i have been checking my water params everyday and the ammonia and nitrites never changed from 0


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

So checked my water params and they are as follows
PH: 6.8
Ammo: .75ppm
Nitrite: .25ppm
Nitrate: 30ppm
Temp: 80.6 Farenheit
Water is still milky cloudy


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Definitely sounds like a mini cycle. A lot of bacteria grows on other things, like in your gravel, as well. So perhaps the loss of that gravel bacteria is causing the bacteria to start growing in the water column.

Have you see any little fuzzballs?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr. Lahey said:


> Definitely sounds like a mini cycle. A lot of bacteria grows on other things, like in your gravel, as well. So perhaps the loss of that gravel bacteria is causing the bacteria to start growing in the water column.


Yup...bacteria will grow where there is water movement...so even though you brought the filters...you will loose probably 25% of your bacteria when you move a tank. If that wasnt the case...we would never get to zero ammonia/nitrites.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

theblackduck8907 said:


> So checked my water params and they are as follows
> PH: 6.8
> Ammo: .75ppm
> Nitrite: .25ppm
> ...


Yup... looks like a mini cycle. Perform small volume water changes to keep your ammonia and nitrite levels in check and add salt to help with the effects of nitrite poisoning, shouldn't take long to right the ship.


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

When I saw those results last night I thought it was a mini cycle. Whats the proper dose of salt again I can never remember?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

For nitrites....I think one teaspoon can treat 300 gallons...so really....you just need a small amount.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

agreed

if it got cloudier, its defo a cycle of some sort, minor


----------

